

NYTimes now using dozens of RabbitMQ instances across 6 AWS zones - jamescrowley
http://lists.rabbitmq.com/pipermail/rabbitmq-discuss/2014-January/032920.html

======
bsaul
Anyone has more details as to why a news site would need so many queue
instances ?

